# K H V ... wie handhabt ihr das...



## Teichforum.info (22. Apr. 2004)

ist doch ein leidiges Thema...

haqb ich doch letztens meine Fischärztin gefragt, ob sie im Mai, wenn sie wieder in unsere Nähe ist, unsere neuen Koi`s anschauen würde, ob  sie denn auch gesund usw. sind.
Sie fragte mich dann, bei wem ich sie denn kaufen wolle... und ich sagte ihr dann eben, das sie diesmal von einem Privatteich sind...
... und schon riet sie mir ab, eben auf den KHV verweisend... sie meinte, da sei das Risiko zu groß und eine Untersuchung würde auch nichts nützen, da man eben diesen Virus nicht feststellen kann... entweder ist ein Koi ein Träger oder eben nicht... 
normalerweise kaufe ich meine Koi`s auch immer beim gleichen Händler...
aber diese kann ich im Vergelich "günstig" bekommen... wegen Teichauflösung...

was mich eben nur wundert... auf der einen Seite sagt man, den Virus kann man vorab nicht feststellen... andererseits liest man auf Händler HP`s.... unser Koi`s sind auf KHV getestet.... und gesund...

was soll man denn jetzt glauben...  
kann man von privat Koi`s kaufen... die schon seit ca. 5 Jahren in diesem teich sind... oder muß man wirklich Angst haben ?
es hat ja ´scheinbar jeder Fischarzt eine Art schwarze Liste... von Händlern, die Koi`s mit diesem Virus verkaufen... manchmal scheinbar auch bewußt... 
nun weiß ich ja nicht, was ich machen soll....  ebenso wie ich jetzt nicht weiß, ob es einen Test für KHV gibt oder nicht...
eben weil die Fischärztin nein sagt... und manche Züchter bzw. Händler  wie schon gesagt schreiben, das ihre Koi`s auf diesen Virus hin untersucht wurden und einen negativen Befund haben....

vielleicht könnt ihr mir mal sagen, wie ihr das so handhabt... ob ihr auch von Privat kauft.... oder nur beim Händler....

danke schon mal...

bis dann
[/b]


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Apr. 2004)

also, was ich gelesen habe unterscheidet man zwischen akut erkrankten Tieren, bei denen KHV ausgebrochen ist, und sogenannten "Carriern", also Träger-Tieren, die den Virus zwar in sich tragen, aber nicht daran erkrankt sind...

Erkrankte Tiere kann man durch einen Test entlarven, Träger Tiere nicht
So steht's zum beispiel hier:
http://www.deutsche-nachzucht.de/St..._Herpes_Virus/hauptteil_koi_herpes_virus.html

aber weiss vielleicht wer was genaueres?

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Sigfra,

ich hab doch in der neuen Gartenteich-Zeitung was gesehen... :gruebel: 
Auf S.31(falls Du sie hast) ist eine Anzeige, in der 2 staatliche?? "Labore" ihre Dienste bezüglich Koi-Herpes-Virus-Untersuchung anbieten! Kostenpunkt 25€. Sie bieten als Screening-Test die PCR-Untersuchung an...

Wenn Du möchtest, dann schreib ich Dir die Adressen mal ab... 
Sind allerdings in Berlin bzw. Stendal (Sachsen-Anhalt). Aber vielleicht kann der TA den Koi ja Blut, oder was auch immer dafür nötig ist abnehmen und dorthin schicken!? 

Sollte ich selbst später doch nochmal Koi erwerben, dann nur aus Virusfreien Beständen, soweit nachweisbar... 
Im Moment hab ich ja nur einen; da ist es also egal, ob er ihn hat oder nicht... 
Hab ich aber als Japankoi gekauft! 
Sind diese Bestände eigentlich alle Virusfrei???

LG Annett


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Sigfra, 

kaufe ich Fische von meinem Händler, so vertraue ich ihm. 
Sollte ich, Tiere aus einem mir unbekannten Teich kaufen, so würde ich erst eine Wassertemperatur von 22°C abwarten, denn bei dieser Temperatur müßte die Krankheit dann ausbrechen. 
Würde ich den Bestand kennen, aus dem die Tiere kommen und wenn seit dem letzten Sommer keine neuen Koi hinzugekommen sind, so würde ich mir eigentlich keine Gedanken machen, denn der Bestand hat somit einen Sommer hinter sich. 
Ist es ein Restabverkauf des Bestandes, so würde ich die Finger davon lassen. 
Ich will hir nichts entfachen, denn KHV ist ein ebenso Streit anziehendes Thema wie z.B. "füttern im Winter", aber was man so hört, wird in Japan nun strengstens getestet. 

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Apr. 2004)

also soweit ich weiß kann man die fische nur auf khv testen wenn du eins opferst und es als eisklotz zum labor schickst. dann kann man die sagen ob dieser koi khv gehabt hätte.
darauf kann man natürlich rückschlüsse auf die restlichen noch lebenden kois in diesen becken führen


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Apr. 2004)

Hallo@,

ich habe heute das neue" Jardins et Décors Aquatiques" ein belgisch-französisches Monatsheft à la "Gartenteich" erhalten.

Ein belgischer Tierarzt(Dr. B. Jacobs) macht einen Punkt zum aktuellen Stand(3 März) des KHV. Sollte irgendjemand daran interessiert sein, werde ich versuchen diesen 6 Seitenartikel auf deutsch zu übersetzen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Roland,

wenn Du Dir wirklich die Mühe machen möchtest, würde mich der Artikel sehr interessieren.
Vielan Dank schon mal!


----------

